# Pig ears, who knew.



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I bought some pig ears for perseus for the first time. I think he died and went to heaven. I wish I could video it. He first picks it up in his mouth, throws it up in the air, rubs his whole body on it, dances around it,then he eats it . So funny. Does anyone have a certain thing your pup goes nuts for?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you may want to look at how those pig ears are made.

Are they from China. Many recalls because of salmonella. Many brands .
If they are "smoked" that is another unwanted chemical which can caused illness.
If they are hardened they may be plasticized making them indigestible causing blockages .
Because the dogs do like them owners will provide them frequently , enjoying the pleasure the dogs get . Pig ears are pretty fatty . Obesity in the future? 
Watch for the stool -- hope you don't have to deal with diarrhea.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Pig ears are perfectly fine, but do watch your supplier. They are not fatty. The oil on them is because cheaper brands don't cut off the drums. 

I get mine from Nothing Added. They are a local Canadian company, but will be shipping to the US soon. All locally sourced ingredients, human grade, nothing from China. They are simply dehydrated, no preservatives, additives or flavouring added.

Check your supplier, but they are perfectly fine for a snack, my dog loves them too, although she doesn't get nearly as worked up as your pup does! 

www.nothingadded.ca


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, be really careful about pig ears, dogs love them, but they are sometimes carriers of salmonella, can make dogs really sick-


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

They are made in Canada. I don't buy anything from China after learning What they did to baby formula and our process meat even dog food. They do have a smoked flavor. =( so far no diarrhea. But I sure will keep a look out for it. I think maybe this is the last bag I'll get if it does cause problems. What a bummer , he really liked them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

try the nothing added ones!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

blackshep said:


> Pig ears are perfectly fine, but do watch your supplier. They are not fatty. The oil on them is because cheaper brands don't cut off the drums.
> 
> I get mine from Nothing Added. They are a local Canadian company, but will be shipping to the US soon. All locally sourced ingredients, human grade, nothing from China. They are simply dehydrated, no preservatives, additives or flavouring added.
> 
> ...


So is Canada a good deal? As long as it's not from China?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

blackshep said:


> try the nothing added ones!


I think those are the same ones I got him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

They aren't cheap, but worth it IMO. 

Not sure if you can get them shipped to the US yet or not, you can contact them and ask. Not all places in Canada are going to make them the same way, I can't speak for other brands. 

I know Nothing Added has nothing but the highest quality. Drums are cut off, so no grease, no smoke flarouring, no preservatives. Just dehydrated, that's it. The pizzles don't stink either. I have not found one of their products my dog didn't love and that I was unhappy in any way with.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I think those are the same ones I got him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wait, I had to double check. They are called oinkies made by hartz. The ingredients say pig ear strips. Nothing added.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Diesel7602 said:


> I think those are the same ones I got him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I'm not sure they are, I'm not sure they are available in the US yet, unless you bought them in Canada. They are definitely not smoked, so if the ones you got are, they are different.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Diesel7602 said:


> Wait, I had to double check. They are called oinkies made by hartz. The ingredients say pig ear strips. Nothing added.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Nope not the same and I don't like Hartz.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

blackshep said:


> Nope not the same and I don't like Hartz.


Thanks for the link.  I'm going to see if I can order threw them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Stay away from pigs ears made in China.

My vet likened them to a 'Mars Bar' for dogs!

They can be like raw hide, so keep an eye out in case of blockage


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

We refer pigs ears to a bag potato chips! Not the best or healthiest treat on the market! Definitely a treat to be given in moderation..


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you all for the info. I don't want my boy to gain any extra pounds, is raw hide bad for digs? I thought it was good for chewing on. Looks like I need to find him something else he can dance around =) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emdog (Feb 2, 2013)

Use to give my pups pig ears 20 years ago. They loved! em. When my pups reached around 6 or 7 months? they stopped eating them and took them outside to burry.:crazy: they loved em. But haven't had a pup in many years so dont know about recent issues. Have aleays been told rawhide doesn't digest so have never given my pups/dogs rawhide.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Thank you all for the info. I don't want my boy to gain any extra pounds, is raw hide bad for digs? I thought it was good for chewing on. Looks like I need to find him something else he can dance around =)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*dogs*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

I buy raw pig ears from the Asian market. My girls love them. I would never buy the ones from the pet stores. Only the raw kind, for the reasons mentioned above. 

But to answer your question, my dogs go nuts over peanut butter (all natural peanut butter from the health food store, crunchy) filled cow hooves. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok, I up graded to cow hoof, filled with bully stick flavor.. Made with real bully sticks. U.s made so no China  he absolutely loves it. He has been chewing on it for a hour.  pic is blurry because he won't sit still with it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

